# Are this bulbs any good????



## whereismymind69 (Jun 27, 2007)

:hubba: It sounds like a good deal for my new growing box + they ionize the air wich prevents from smell... full spectrum bulbs!!! What do you think????:hubba: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270124913244&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=270136628217&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 27, 2007)

for both veggie and flower???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like they're 4200-6500k so veg only.


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

Using CFLs, what's a good spectrum for flowering? Sorry, don't mean to jack your thread, mind.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 27, 2007)

2000-2200k


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 3, 2007)

i have been using 3 flourecent lightbulbs for about a month.5 and my plants r doing well i have found an opportunity to buy a mh light fixture for a cheap price i still have to buy the bulb but that is fine.

i was wondering if anyone knew if this fixture is appropriate 2 use

ww.lumark-lighting.com/common/brands.cfm?pg=Detail&id=11403&CFID=11611115&CFTOKE N=50749661"


----------

